# Short Trips & Tips



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

We all love those short/min fare trips that pay us a whopping $2.75 - $3.00
That said, what do you believe is a proper tip amount for these trips?
My opinion says at least $5.00
Tip amounts below that, and of course no tip on such a trip is an automatic one star rating, as to prevent you from ever wasting my time again. 
So to any pax who is guilty as charged, tip your driver well on a short trip, or take the bus!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> We all love those short/min fare trips that pay us a whopping $2.75 - $3.00
> That said, what do you believe is a proper tip amount for these trips?
> My opinion says at least $5.00
> Tip amounts below that, and of course no tip on such a trip is an automatic one star rating, as to prevent you from ever wasting my time again.
> So to any pax who is guilty as charged, tip your driver well on a short trip, or take the bus!


I believe it should be $5. 
I also believe my wife should be waking up earlier to make me breakfast and pack my lunch.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I believe it should be $5.
> I also believe my wife should be waking up earlier to make me breakfast and pack my lunch.


As do I.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I think it should be 0.00. I one star anyone who tips on in cash on any trip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think it should be $20.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have received tips anywhere from $0 to $20 on short rides. I guess I don't carry what amount they tip me. I don't rely on tips. If I can't make a profit off my driving without tips I will stop driving. If I was a PAX I would go with $3 as a minimum tip on a short ride unless the driver did something that warrants less.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have received tips anywhere from $0 to $20 on short rides. I guess I don't carry what amount they tip me. I don't rely on tips. If I can't make a profit off my driving without tips I will stop driving. If I was a PAX I would go with $3 as a minimum tip on a short ride unless the driver did something that warrants less.


Were not strippers, so yes, if any driver relies on tips to be profitable then they are a fool. Tips however do make a difference in our take home regardless of how profitable you are based on fares alone.
Further, even if gas was free, minimum fare rides are a loss in every sense. Tips are very important to every driver and no, I do not need you to put words in my mouth. Thank you


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Were not strippers, so yes, if any driver relies on tips to be profitable then they are a fool. Tips however do make a difference in our take home regardless of how profitable you are based on fares alone.
> Further, even if gas was free, minimum fare rides are a loss in every sense. Tips are very important to every driver and no, I do not need you to put words in my mouth. Thank you


Pretty sure my response was clearly labeled what *I* think and what _*my*_ thoughts on the point was, not sure how it was putting words in your mouth.

Minimum fares are not a loss in every sense. Maybe in your market they are I don't know I'm not in your market. In my market minimum fares can be very profitable.

Of course tips make a difference, regardless of if it is a minimum fare or a 45+, don't think I ever said they don't make a difference.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Pretty sure my response was clearly labeled what *I* think and what _*my*_ thoughts on the point was, not sure how it was putting words in your mouth.
> 
> Minimum fares are not a loss in every sense. Maybe in your market they are I don't know I'm not in your market. In my market minimum fares can be very profitable.
> 
> Of course tips make a difference, regardless of if it is a minimum fare or a 45+, don't think I ever said they don't make a difference.


Interesting, you don't care what amount you get tipped but you will raise indefinite hell over Uber shortchanging you $0.01!
Further, you being in South FL, I guarantee your min fare trips are a loss. How important do tips now sound and please tell me me again whats more profitable to spend your time towards?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Interesting, you don't care what amount you get tipped but you will raise indefinite hell over Uber shortchanging you $0.01!
> Further, you being in South FL, I guarantee your min fare trips are a loss. How important do tips now sound and please tell me me again whats more profitable to spend your time towards?


I don't expect tips and I don't down rate PAX for not tipping, if they tip great thank you very much. If they don't tip oh well.

Raise indefinite hell over Uber shortchanging me 1¢ is not about the money, it is the principal and I find it to be entertaining for those times I'm between rides.

Your guarantee on min fare trips is also wrong. Some are a loss some are not. Last night I drove 0.10 miles to a pick-up, drove them 0.62 miles for a minimum fare of $ 5.28 total driving time including time to get to them was 3 minutes and 45 seconds. So how much did I lose on this trip?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I don't expect tips and I don't down rate PAX for not tipping, if they tip great thank you very much. If they don't tip oh well.
> 
> Raise indefinite hell over Uber shortchanging me 1¢ is not about the money, it is the principal and I find it to be entertaining for those times I'm between rides.
> 
> ...


You honestly think there is some financial benefit to receiving $5.28 over say, $3.00?
Listen, if your happy with that, fine. What do I care! The way you should look at it is that you were tied up for 3 min & 45 sec being unavailable for a possible 45+ min ping. Ant nation lives!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> You honestly think there is some financial benefit to receiving $5.28 over say, $3.00?
> Listen, if your happy with that, fine. What do I care! The way you should look at it is that you were tied up for 3 min & 45 sec being unavailable for a possible 45+ min ping. Ant nation lives!


They don't do stacked pings where you are?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> You honestly think there is some financial benefit to receiving $5.28 over say, $3.00?
> Listen, if your happy with that, fine. What do I care. The way you should look at it is that you were tied up for 3 min & 45 being unavailable from a possible 45+ min ping. Ant nation lives!


The point is I do not lose money on most min fare trips. Are they ideal? No, but in my market trips are not one after another some time you are lucky to get 1 ping an hour and there is no guarantee you will ever get any long trips. I talk to my PAX who are often out of towners and I can turn that minimum fare trip into a longer trip by making restaurant suggestions. I bet I get at least one redirect a day by suggesting other places. PAX appreciate suggestions and now I get a 4-6 mile trip and almost always a tip. Plus I know these restaurants and how long on average people are there for dinner so I can time being in the area to get a return trip. If you were to watch my dash cam footage from last night you would see/hear 2 redirects and a return trip from all but two PAX last night. I work my market to make it pay for me. When I am in the Miami Market I work it completely different to make it pay for me.

Love the ANT nation comment at the end. I know my market(s) and make it work for me therefore I am an ANT.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I have read many seasoned drivers downvoting a rider w/o tip. Really?
Some people can barely make ends meet now, and you think they are going to tip for your 3-5$ ride? Many do, some don't. 
some not right away though. They tip a little later and you still downstar them?

When it asks for a reason, is there one that says 'no tip'? 

And where do you see the riders star rating on a ping? I guess I"m too stupid to find it.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> The point is I do not lose money on most min fare trips. Are they ideal? No, but in my market trips are not one after another some time you are lucky to get 1 ping an hour and there is no guarantee you will ever get any long trips. I talk to my PAX who are often out of towners and I can turn that minimum fare trip into a longer trip by making restaurant suggestions. I bet I get at least one redirect a day by suggesting other places. PAX appreciate suggestions and now I get a 4-6 mile trip and almost always a tip. Plus I know these restaurants and how long on average people are there for dinner so I can time being in the area to get a return trip. If you were to watch my dash cam footage from last night you would see/hear 2 redirects and a return trip from all but two PAX last night. I work my market to make it pay for me. When I am in the Miami Market I work it completely different to make it pay for me.
> 
> Love the ANT nation comment at the end. I know my market(s) and make it work for me therefore I am an ANT.


Yes, lets see the dashcam footage, please.....ANT!!!?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> ...it is the principal and I find it to be entertaining for those times I'm between rides.
> 
> View attachment 302126


Principle? N**ga, you know we're both dead inside!


----------

